# HI...!!!



## julie_kent (Nov 22, 2004)

hi i'm new 
my name is julie and i'm from israel

and i have 4 aquariums

1. 17 liter 
2. 74 liter 
3. 120 liter
4. 8 liter

( 2 aquariums is plants aquarium, the 120 liter soon will be with chiclid froom Tanganyika and plants )


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Welcome to APC! This is a great place and im sure you will learn something new every day!


----------



## luca leotta (Nov 17, 2004)

welcome!!
in israel there are a war!!


----------



## julie_kent (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks  

you probably mean baruch mor ?!
i know him
i'm in is Forum freshreef


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

welcome, good to see planted tanks catching on in Israel


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Pleased to meet you!


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome to APC, if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello! Good to 'meet' you! It's so nice to be able to communicate with hobbyists all over the world


----------



## julie_kent (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks


----------

